# Those that run canisters on co2 injected tanks



## Dagenfish (Jan 29, 2014)

How much surface agitation do you have? And what are ways that you personally keep your o2 levels up so the co2 can be cranked up for high light and minimum stress on inhabitants

Thanks!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

When I had a tank that used a canister I had absolutely no surface turbulence.

Plants kept the oxygen up. Eventually I started running an air stone at night too, but it probably wasn't necessary. That was years ago though...


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Dagenfish said:


> How much surface agitation do you have? And what are ways that you personally keep your o2 levels up so the co2 can be cranked up for high light and minimum stress on inhabitants
> 
> Thanks!


I have the spray bar aimed at like a 45 degree angle upwards so it causes surface current but no agitation. The plants produce the rest of the o2


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

You'll always want some degree of surface movement. Various organics/oils will settle at the top and create a film that prevents gas exchange if you don't.

You don't want need any kind of white water craziness, but make sure you have some surface rippling to push that film around and force it to breakup.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I consider some kind of surface skimming device required equipment when injecting co2. I also aerate at night for a few hours. It makes a BIG difference. You can also inject co2 all you want without worry. I have some slight surface rippling with my Hydor too. This makes it somewhat harder to keep co2 in solution, but it's more than worth it.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I had an inline c02 diffuser and a eheim skimmer..... It worked well and I had a good amount of movement on the top f my tank...


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 29, 2014)

Ive been experimenting with very high agitation and a surface skimmer running as fast as possible without getting bubbles in the canister. I have been upping co2 and the plants just keep growing better and better


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I do not use a spray bar. I have an eheim pro 3 which provides plenty of circulation or flow in the tank (55). I haven surface oil/film. I have a few rainbows so I aerate at night.

The spray bar is over rated IMHO


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

I use a spray bar on my 2213 and have zero surface agitation.


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

I have heavy surface turbulence in all my tanks. Plants and fish love it.


----------

